# 40 gallon stacking stand



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

well just back from home depot. picked up the tanks last night and the material today. lets see what happens. as of now this is what it looks like

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc510/marglarry/tankstand002.jpg
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc510/marglarry/tankstand001.jpg

I got alot done eh..lol I hope the wife doesnt want in the carport...lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Larry:

Hope yo do not plan to hack through those luber with the knife, LOL


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, any updates yet?


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

*update*

well it is getting there. I have 2 more to build so all my stands are matching.

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc510/marglarry/newtanks001-Copy.jpg

I still need to do the sheeting and going to use formica for the outside. there will be shelving and a pull out tray for the 5 gallon. under the tall stand is going to be the 36 gallon sump filter. a bit of a over kill but hey.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

id really suggest you put some bracing on the tall stand, that high with no cross bracing is just asking for trouble!


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

well the frames are done and the tanks in place just have to do the sheeting and a little clean up..
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc510/marglarry/standupdate001-Copy.jpg

I guess it didnt really turn out to be stacking. the design kept changing...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use the same bucket


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice arrangement Larry and nice lights too. Looks like you need another 36" 

Oakley 1984 is right. Make sure you diagonal brace those stand or may topple over sideway. Sheeting the front side an back side would work as well.


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

oh yeah before I fill the 40 gallon on top it will be sheeted in. I want to plumb the sump tank first the this weekend it should all be up and running. always need lights.


----------

